

Igor Sysoev skeptical about V8 JavaScript engine on servers... - cosgroveb
http://www.sysoev.ru/prog/v8.html

======
cosgroveb
I found this article by the creator of Nginx from September 2010... I am
curious if he still feels this way as more people are doing things with
Node.js

Edit: Google Translate URL
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sysoev.ru%2Fprog%2Fv8.html&act=url)

